# Looking to purchase



## Dantheman (Aug 2, 2019)

Anybody have any restored motorized bicycles for sale?


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 2, 2019)

@auto1cycle2 had a really sweet Roadmaster Motormaster. Not sure if it sold or not. V/r Shawn


----------



## Dantheman (Aug 2, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 2, 2019)

Looks like he pulled the sale but never hurts to ask

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/roadmaster-motormaster-nicely-restored-1938-9000.153377/


----------



## Boxtubebob (Aug 13, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> @auto1cycle2 had a really sweet Roadmastemr Motormaster. Not sure if it sold or omuu
> not. V/r Shawn



m.
 ip
9 mk.o
n.m
i9yl...pg
9ko9 m
n.8j
u.n6. nyv
l4
omm


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 14, 2019)

Boxtubebob said:


> m.
> ip
> 9 mk.o
> n.m
> ...



??? is this supposed to mean something?


----------



## Boxtubebob (Aug 14, 2019)

Sorry pocket reply.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Aug 14, 2019)

Available stuff


----------



## bricycle (Aug 14, 2019)

FYI, $9500 for a restored Motormaster is dirt cheap!


----------



## Connor (Aug 15, 2019)

I’ll sell my Simplex:


----------



## Lynchwrench (Aug 27, 2019)

I'll sell you this.


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Aug 29, 2019)

Not restored but really nice —


----------

